# "Team da dầu" hãy bỏ túi ngay những tuyệt chiêu giảm mụn cực hiệu quả trong hè này



## mai lan (10/6/18)

*Những tuyệt chiêu đơn giản sau đây sẽ giúp bạn hạn chế tối đa tình trạng da bóng nhờn hay mụn trứng cá đó.*

Thời tiết nắng nóng của mùa hè chắc hẳn chính là "khắc tinh" của những ai có làn da dầu. Lúc này, bạn sẽ dễ gặp phải tình trạng tăng tiết dầu nhờn trên da khiến mặt lúc nào cũng bóng nhẫy. Dầu nhờn dư thừa còn là nguyên nhân khiến mụn trứng cá sinh sôi. Tuy nhiên, những cách đơn giản sau sẽ giúp bạn kiểm soát dầu nhờn dư thừa gây mụn tối đa.

*Rửa mặt đúng cách*
Nhiều bạn có làn da dầu thường nghĩ rằng chỉ cần rửa mặt nhiều lần hoặc thật kĩ sẽ giúp loại bỏ hết dầu nhờn. Tuy nhiên, thói quen trên có thể làm mất đi lớp dầu và độ ẩm tự nhiên của làn da. Lúc này, da sẽ có xu hướng tăng tiết dầu nhờn để bù đắp lại và dễ gây ra tình trạng dư thừa.

Để tránh những rắc rối trên, bạn hãy chú ý rửa mặt bằng sữa rửa mặt 2 lần/ngày. Thêm vào đó, hãy lựa chọn các sản phẩm phù hợp với loại da và massage nhẹ nhàng thay vì mạnh tay nhé.



​
*Hạn chế ăn các thực phẩm dầu mỡ*
Những thực phẩm chiên, rán và chứa nhiều dầu mỡ chính là tác nhân khiến tuyến bã nhờn tăng tiết. Thường xuyên ăn chúng trong mùa hè sẽ khiến mụn "đua nhau" xuất hiện. Để hạn chế mụn trứng cá, bạn hãy thay đổi cách chế biến các món ăn và giảm thực phẩm chiên rán. Những cách chế biến như hấp, áp chảo hay luộc sẽ có lợi hơn cho làn da và sức khỏe đó.




​*Uống nước đầy đủ mỗi ngày*
Ngày hè nắng nóng khiến cơ thể và làn da dễ rơi vào tình trạng mất nước. Nếu không được cung cấp đủ độ ẩm, hoạt động của tuyến bã nhờn trên da sẽ dễ bị ảnh hưởng. Do đó, bạn hãy chú ý uống đủ lượng nước cần thiết mỗi ngày. Một lưu ý nhỏ nữa là bạn hãy chia nhỏ nước thành nhiều lần uống để cơ thể được cấp nước thường xuyên.




​*Ăn nhóm trái cây nhiều nước, ít đường*
Nhóm trái cây nhiều nước, ít đường có thể kể đến như cam, chanh, bưởi, dưa hấu, kiwi… Những loại trái cây này sẽ giúp bù nước cho cơ thể hiệu quả. Trái cây ít đường cũng giúp hạn chế tình trạng dầu nhờn dư thừa gây mụn. Hơn nữa, thường xuyên bổ sung các loại trái cây này vào thực đơn cũng giúp tăng cường vitamin có lợi cho làn da.



​
*Hạn chế nhóm thực phẩm gây mụn*
Những thực phẩm như đồ ngọt, thịt béo, đồ ăn mặn hoặc sản phẩm từ sữa nên được hạn chế để tránh gây mụn. Ăn nhiều đồ ngọt trong những ngày hè sẽ làm gia tăng lượng đường trong máu, gây sản sinh dầu làm da bóng nhờn. Chất béo bão hòa có trong một số loại thịt cũng khiến mụn dễ bị viêm. Để tránh làm tăng tiết dầu nhờn, bạn cũng nên hạn chế tiêu thụ các sản phẩm từ sữa.



​
_Nguồn: Kenh14_​


----------

